# Java-Logo in Java-Applikation durch eignes ersetzen



## lorenzo (11. Nov 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte entschuldigt diese Anfägerfrage. 
Seit einigen Tagen beschäftige ich mich mit der GUI-Programmierung 
in Java (Swing oder AWT), die Java-Programme sehen 
optisch alle ziemlich gut aus, mich stört allerdings, das als Programm-Logo 
links oben in der Titelleiste immer dieses Java-Logo (Kaffetasse) erscheint
(dies ist mir auch schon bei fertigen Programmen wie JLauncher aufgefallen). 
Würde dieses Java-Logo gerne durch ein eigenes Symbol ersetzen, 
so dass Toll einen individuelles Look&Feel bekommt - 
ich mag keine Programme von der Stange.

Vielleich hat ja jemand ne Idee, im Forum wusste ich nicht wonach ich
suchen soll, vielleicht gibt's ja bereits einen Beitrag zu meiner Frage.

Jendenfalls schonmal thanks im Voraus!


----------



## AlArenal (11. Nov 2005)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel14_008.htm#Rxx747java14008040004CF1F0221D2


----------



## André Uhres (11. Nov 2005)

Im folgenden Beispiel ist "cliMain" eine Referenz auf das JFrame-Objekt.
"CoolIcon.jpg" ist eine Bilddatei im Ordner vom JFrame.

```
java.net.URL url = cliMain.getClass().getResource("CoolIcon.jpg");
            if (url != null)
                cliMain.setIconImage(new ImageIcon(url).getImage());
```


----------



## lorenzo (11. Nov 2005)

hey leute,

erstmal danke fuer die superschnellen antworten!
werde die tipps dieses WE gleich mal ausprobieren  :### 

wenn ich es geschafft habe das logo einzubinden,
würde mich nich folgendes interessieren:
erstmal finde ich es cool das die java-progs plattformunabhängig sind,
bisher hat mich aber gestärt, dass ich die programme über die 
DOS-Box mit java -jar [jar-file] starten musste, C-Programme lassen
sich dagegen bequem über doppelklick auf die EXE ausführen.
habe das wie es in vielen Java-programmen der fall ist mit einer Batch-Datei
gelöst auf die man jetzt nur noch doppelklicken muss und schon 
öffnet sich das programm.
jetzt aber meine frage: gibt es ne möglichkeit java-Code in eine EXE zu verpacken
so dass man nur noch eine EXE-Datei hat und ein Setup (so wie bei InstallShield)
die Installation übernimmt???


----------



## AlArenal (11. Nov 2005)

Die Forum-Suche ist ne dolle Sache..


----------



## Desmo (11. Nov 2005)

schau mal hier

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1525


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Nov 2005)

Nee Desmo, das ist keine gute Empfehlung. Um die Plattformunabhägigkeit zu bewahren, erstellt man jar-Archive (siehe FAQ). Es ging hier doch um das Fenster-Icon nicht um das Icon der Programmverknüpfung.


----------



## lorenzo (12. Nov 2005)

Thx Desmo, der JSmooth ist genau das was ich gesucht habe, 
da es Open Soure (GPL) ist und eine EXE inkl. JVM erstellen kann,
so dass auch der Laie nicht durch Batch-Dateien oder JARs verwirrt wird,
dass die Plattformunabhängigkeit damit verloren geht ist mir erstamal schnuppe,
da ich erst einmal Programme in Java entwickeln möchte anstatt mich an C heranzuwagen,
auch das Sicherheitskonzept mit der Sandbox gefällt mir an Java sehr ausserdem habe ichs schon 
in der Berufsschule etwas gelernt.
Mir persönlich gefällt das Design der Entwicklungsumgebung Java NetBeans sehr gut (ist auch ne EXE), 
weiss jemand in welcher Programmiersprache NetBeans von Sun Microsystems entwickelt wurde,
wenn's nicht Java ist, bekommt man so ein tolles Design (GUI) auch mit Java hin???


----------



## lorenzo (12. Nov 2005)

Habe mir die Frage in welcher Programmiersprache JavaNetBeans entwickelt wurde gerade in Wikipedia beantwortet:

"NetBeans ist eine Java-Entwicklungsumgebung, die komplett in Java geschrieben ist. Es ist die erste IDE, die vollständig modular aufgebaut ist und durch Module sowie Plugins erweitert und als Plattform für eigene Anwendungen verwendet werden kann. Zahlreiche Entwicklungen und Funktionen aus NetBeans wurden später durch andere IDEs übernommen, z.B. durch Eclipse."

weiss jemand welches Tool die für die EXE-Erstellung verwendet haben ??? Etwa JSmooth ??


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Nov 2005)

NetBeans wurde vollständig in Java geschrieben.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netbeans

JSmooth? Wohl kaum, diese Teile sind direkt in C++ implementiert worden.
JSmooth ist lediglich ein Wrapper, der deine Klassen und die JRE einpackt.
Er hat gegenüber einem jar-File keine nennenswerte Vorteile eher Nachteile.
Wenn du eine EXE-Datei für DAUs erzeugen willst, welche deine jar-Datei startet, kannst du auch Xenoage JEStart nehmen.


----------



## lorenzo (13. Nov 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> NetBeans wurde vollständig in Java geschrieben.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netbeans
> 
> JSmooth? Wohl kaum, diese Teile sind direkt in C++ implementiert worden.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, jetzt weiss ich schon viel mehr.
Werde den Xenoage JEStart auf jedenfall antesten, 
würde aber auch gerne so eine EXE erzeugen, 
die ein Setup anstartet, ist es schwer soetwas mit C++ zu implementieren? 
Gibt es speziell hierfür Anleitungen oder weiterführende Informationen???


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Nov 2005)

Auch dafür gibts schon Java-APIs. Guck mal in die JLiB, da müssten sich Links dazu finden.
Wenn du das mit C++ machen willst, gibts glaube ich eine direkte Funktion (Assistent) dafür in MS Visual C++.


----------



## lorenzo (14. Nov 2005)

Okey danke da werde ich auch mal nachforschen.


----------

